
How to Sustain Bitcoin Without Fees or Inflation - mappum
https://mappum.com/2019/03/23/how-to-sustain-bitcoin/
======
gus_massa
You still need fees or inflation because you can't force everyone to install a
miner-heater. Some people will refuse. Some people will not upgrade it after 5
years. Some people will want to mine in another fork / altcoin.

So the fee/inflation is important to pay the additional cost of the miner-
heater, and to encourage people to upgrade it.

I've seen a few similar projects before. For example
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/08/qarnot-unveils-a-
cryptocur...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/08/qarnot-unveils-a-
cryptocurrency-heater-for-your-home/)

~~~
ada1981
Right, I’m unclear where the incentive to run the node comes from if there is
no payment for running it.

People might have an incentive to use mining rigs to heat their home but why
not something that pays?

